# Uber delivery to hospital room



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

So I got a ping to go to a Restaurant In baltimore, as im approaching the Restaurant I got a phone call from a girl name Darnesha, she wanted me to go to the Resturant pick up the food and deliver it to the hospital a few miles down the road. She said I can start the trip now (@11 cents per minute) and then take the food to room 1116. So I ask will i recieve a TIP, she said well I will give you 5 stars.

OK NO PROBLEM! 

CANCEL after 5 minutes


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CHVY9900 said:


> So I got a ping to go to a Restaurant In baltimore, as im approaching the Restaurant I got a phone call from a girl name Darnesha, she wanted me to go to the Resturant pick up the food and deliver it to the hospital a few miles down the road. She said I can start the trip now (@11 cents per minute) and then take the food to room 1116. So I ask will i recieve a TIP, she said well I will give you 5 stars.
> 
> OK NO PROBLEM!
> 
> CANCEL after 5 minutes


Did she expect you to pay for the food or did she pay for it with a credit card over the phone? It could of been a good meal. On second thought with a name like Darnesha probably not.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

I would have picked up the food and kept it.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

CHVY9900 said:


> So I got a ping to go to a Restaurant In baltimore, as im approaching the Restaurant I got a phone call from a girl name Darnesha, she wanted me to go to the Resturant pick up the food and deliver it to the hospital a few miles down the road. She said I can start the trip now (@11 cents per minute) and then take the food to room 1116. So I ask will i recieve a TIP, she said well I will give you 5 stars.
> 
> OK NO PROBLEM!
> 
> CANCEL after 5 minutes


Why didn't she call UberEATS to have it delivered? Oh yeah in that case you actually pay for the food in advance.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

And bring it to the room?! That's really pushing it.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

IMO if you promised to do it then immediately canceled the ride -- how, as a no show? -- then you were acting at least unethically and maybe fraudulently.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> IMO if you promised to do it then immediately canceled the ride -- how, as a no show? -- then you were acting at least unethically and maybe fraudulently.


as opposed to ordering car service to deliver food, which is totally NOT fraud


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> IMO if you promised to do it then immediately canceled the ride -- how, as a no show? -- then you were acting at least unethically and maybe fraudulently.


OP says he got a ping to the restaurant and he drove to the restaurant. PAX was not at the restaurant; No fraud.


----------



## CHVY9900 (Nov 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Did she expect you to pay for the food or did she pay for it with a credit card over the phone? It could of been a good meal. On second thought with a name like Darnesha probably not.


 She called the carryout place and order over the phone with her credit card. All I was suppose to do was mention her name to get the food, and drive it to the hospital.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

I once picked up a guy at a college dorm and he told me to bring him to the emergency room at the local hospital. I asked him what was going on and he pulled up his shirt and he had a huge, disgusting rash extending from his belly button to his sternum and was fairly wide as well. I asked him if he had been rolling around in the woods shirtless and he told me no. It looked like a very very bad case of poison ivy. It was dark red and very bumpy. I dropped him off and immediately went home and cleaned my backseat and anything he might have touched such as door handles, seat belts, etc. Gross. It was a decent surge though so it was (kinda?) worth it...

Now I keep cleaning supplies in my trunk.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> I once picked up a guy at a college dorm and he told me to bring him to the emergency room at the local hospital. I asked him what was going on and he pulled up his shirt and he had a huge, disgusting rash extending from his belly button to his sternum and was fairly wide as well. I asked him if he had been rolling around in the woods shirtless and he told me no. It looked like a very very bad case of poison ivy. It was dark red and very bumpy. I dropped him off and immediately went home and cleaned my backseat and anything he might have touched such as door handles, seat belts, etc. Gross. It was a decent surge though so it was (kinda?) worth it...
> 
> Now I keep cleaning supplies in my trunk.


Your description sounds like the shingles, but the pax is obviously too young. Was the pax bald?


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your description sounds like the shingles, but the pax is obviously too young. Was the pax bald?


Nah, short hair, light skinned black guy about 18-19 years old. It looked just like a bad, albeit alarming, case of poison ivy. He probably got some kind of a steroid injection and sent home.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> Nah, short hair, light skinned black guy about 18-19 years old. It looked just like a bad, albeit alarming, case of poison ivy. He probably got some kind of a steroid injection and sent home.


Hopefully only that. What part of the country and what time of year?


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hopefully only that. What part of the country and what time of year?


SE United States, mid August


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your description sounds like the shingles, but the pax is obviously too young. Was the pax bald?


I'm going to be thinking about why the pax being BALD is in any way pertinent to his condition. I'm sure there is a reason but elaborate please or my mind will be twisted in knots.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> I'm going to be thinking about why the pax being BALD is in any way pertinent to his condition. I'm sure there is a reason but elaborate please or my mind will be twisted in knots.


Shingles tends to effect older or elderly people, rather than young adults or even the middle aged. As far as I know.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> Shingles tends to effect older or elderly people, rather than young adults or even the middle aged. As far as I know.


That doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CHVY9900 said:


> So I got a ping to go to a Restaurant In baltimore, as im approaching the Restaurant I got a phone call from a girl name Darnesha, she wanted me to go to the Resturant pick up the food and deliver it to the hospital a few miles down the road. She said I can start the trip now (@11 cents per minute) and then take the food to room 1116. So I ask will i recieve a TIP, she said well I will give you 5 stars.
> 
> OK NO PROBLEM!
> 
> CANCEL after 5 minutes


Well if you're hungry and it's a nice place:

"Which restaurant? Ok, here's my order since you won't be able to tip in cash, ask then to put it in a separate bag please."


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> That doesn't answer my question.


Ok now you have me confused  What exactly are you asking?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gung-Ho said:


> That doesn't answer my question.


He thinks all old guys are bald.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> Ok now you have me confused  What exactly are you asking?


Seal Team asked....Was he pax bald? I'm curious why that would be a factor as people of all ages can be bald by genes or by choice.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Shingles has been popping up in increasingly younger patients. It DOES occur before 50, just not usually. It has even occurred in pre-schoolers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> I once picked up a guy at a college dorm and he told me to bring him to the emergency room at the local hospital. I asked him what was going on and he pulled up his shirt and he had a huge, disgusting rash extending from his belly button to his sternum and was fairly wide as well. I asked him if he had been rolling around in the woods shirtless and he told me no. It looked like a very very bad case of poison ivy. It was dark red and very bumpy. I dropped him off and immediately went home and cleaned my backseat and anything he might have touched such as door handles, seat belts, etc. Gross. It was a decent surge though so it was (kinda?) worth it...
> 
> Now I keep cleaning supplies in my trunk.


PLAGUE !!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hopefully only that. What part of the country and what time of year?


" Cutaneous Tuburcolosis".
Go get checked.
Infrequently,T.B. ( Which is on the rise due to illegal immigration) spreads from lungs to the organs & tissues.( Lysol even kills Ebola)


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> PLAGUE !!!


I just googled "plague rash" and looked at the images. Now I really think it was plague and not poison ivy. Wow!


----------

